# Getting to the National. Help!



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

I wish I could promise we could do it. We are wanting to go to Texas to meet our grand baby the same time as the nationals but nothing is set yet. Any one else going?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would try to find someone going in your area that would have room. Or another CA handler that might have room and offer gas money.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Another handler will definitely charge for the transport, speaking from experience. When my dogs have hitched rides i was always surprised at how much they charged, but it makes sense since they really only want to be responsible for dogs they are showing. I'm sure the Schultzs are going, I don't know of anyone else (non handler) who would be driving though, I can keep my ears open. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

do you belong to the work_gold list? Sometimes people post on there and ask for help with transport.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Another handler will definitely charge for the transport, speaking from experience. When my dogs have hitched rides i was always surprised at how much they charged, but it makes sense since they really only want to be responsible for dogs they are showing. I'm sure the Schultzs are going, I don't know of anyone else (non handler) who would be driving though, I can keep my ears open.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks, Michelle. I'll talk to Bruce or Tara this weekend, as we are going up to the Lompoc shows, and see how much they charge. Gotta be less than renting a motorhome!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! Post on FB or W_G when the time gets closer. You can find someone who has room. Offer to pay for his portion of gas & hotel room. I did that for my friend's dogs up to the Rhode Island national a few years ago, worked out great and helped split my costs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Contact your local Golden Retriever Club and see who is going from there.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

DanaRuns said:


> Thanks, Michelle. I'll talk to Bruce or Tara this weekend, as we are going up to the Lompoc shows, and see how much they charge. Gotta be less than renting a motorhome!


Oh fun, I love those shows  Definitely ask, as I'm sure it will be less than that!


----------

